

Crockford on JavaScript -- Part 5: The End of All Things - nkm
http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/video.php?v=crockonjs-5

======
cianestro
Crockford cast the demons from ye scripture. I praise thee.

"I prefer to make the structure of my programs self-illuminating, eliminating
the need for comments."

\--Douglas Crockford

